# HP Elitebook 840 Touchpad Issue



## michaelmcd33 (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm working on fixing an HP Elitebook 840 laptop, specifically the touchpad. When I first login everything on the touchpad seems to work fine (clicking and moving the cursor), but after a while of working the left-click functionality stops and i can no longer tap the touchpad to click. 

I've tried looking in the BIOS, installing and reinstalling Synaptic drivers, and even switching the left and right click on the touchpad, but none seem to work. 

I was told to double-tap a little light in the corner of the touchpad, but every time I do I get no light. 

I'm not sure whether I should look into replacing the touchpad or to just re-image the machine.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is the software staying open during Windows?

How long until it fails?

What about mouse movements and right click?


----------



## Frozwire (Jun 2, 2014)

Normally, a hard reset would fix touch pad issues. Try to remove the battery of your laptop and also disconnect the AC power adapter then press and hold the power button of your laptop for about 30 seconds then release it. Then connect the battery or the AC power adapter back and turn on your laptop and find out if the touch pad problem still persists.


----------



## michaelmcd33 (Jul 20, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Is the software staying open during Windows?
> 
> How long until it fails?
> 
> What about mouse movements and right click?


Usually after about 5 minutes the issue starts happening.

Also, right clicking and moving around works, just not left-click or tapping.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How does it work in Safe Mode?


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Frozwire gave you a good option. This has worked a couple of times for me, but more often than not, it's due to a corrupted or outdated touchpad driver. Often this is the result of virus damage after a virus removal. Have you run Virus scans on your laptop? If so, which ones? If you haven't done this yet, you should, as it's a lot less trouble than replacing the touchpad itself since it requires disassembly of the laptop; often several hours to get to that part. 

Have you tried rolling back your system using System Restore to an earlier time prior to when the touchpad problem first manifested itself? Say 1 week ago, 1 month ago, etc.?? This also fixes problems, if it's a spyware virus for instance; rolling back your system will remove that virus and reconstitute your Touchpad drivers. 

Post back your results on the virus scan. If you need help with the cleanup, we have a dedicated Forum here at TSF to help you with that here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

Be aware that once you remove the viruses, as I indicated, may cause irreparable damage to your Registry, and the only fix is to reinstall Windows completely from Factory Recovery Discs or Recovery Partition. You said you were going to do that anyway. That should not be your last resort however. If you do reinstall Windows make sure you select the FORMAT PARTITIONS or FORMAT DRIVE options to wipe out all hidden areas of the hard drive where sneaky RootKit viruses can hide. (see the Virus Forum for more on that).

Your last resort will be upon completion of the complete Windows reinstallation on your laptop's hard drive produces no improvement and the Touchpad still fails to work-at that point you'll need to order the part and take the laptop apart to replace it or take to your local Computer Pro and have them do it for you. 90% of the time it should fix it. If you replace or pay to have it replaced, and the problem persists, you have a faulty Motherboard and you have to decide whether it's cheaper to do a $175-$350 repair or use that money to replace the entire laptop. 

Best,
BIGBEARJEDI

P.S. Nice Profile Pic!


----------

